# ATMs in Hong Kong and Philippines



## Jimster (Sep 12, 2008)

I am going to Hong Kong and the Philippines and I plan on using ATM's.  At least this is what I do in Europe.  I understand in the Philippines you have to use more care and the ATMs are less abundant.  Recently, I read an article that suggested taking cash and converting it there for a better bang for the buck.  I have my doubts!  Anyone have any experience with using ATMs in these places.


----------



## jimbosee (Sep 14, 2008)

*ATM'S Hong Kong and Manila!!*

Hi Jimster,
                jimbosee here,I have used ATM'S both in Manila and Hong Kong,over several years and have had no problems.Enjoy your trip Regards Jim Seedsman 

                jimbosee


----------



## LisaH (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes I have used ATM in Hong Kong as well. No problem what so ever...


----------



## charford (Sep 14, 2008)

Have also used ATMs in Hong Kong with no problem.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 14, 2008)

I've used ATMs in Hong Kong. I bank at Citibank and there were plenty of Citibanks over there, so there were no additional charges and the exchange rate was very good, much better than the currency exchange places. 

The one thing I can caution you about is that some of the ATMs don't have the letters on the keypad the way ours always do--sometimes they have just the numbers, and sometimes the whole keypad is upside down from our layout, with the 123 on the bottom rather than the top. So be sure you know your PIN code as numbers, not as a word or as a pattern you hit automatically without thinking about it! This sounds stupid, but I remember my PIN as a word, and without the letters being there, I really had to stop and think hard about the numbers.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't know about Manila.  Haven't been there for 20 plus years.

In Hong Kong, there is an ATM machine like every 50 yards or so.  It is safe and easy to use, with choice of either Chinese or English.

In Hong Kong, I always rely on credit card and some a small amount of cash.  You won't need cash unless you wander into small stores always exclusively for the locals.

I have an Octopus card for bus, ferry and subway (Metro) and for newspapers, drinks, snacks in convenience stores.  You can use your credit card to top up your Octopus account, so very convenient.  Now they put the Octopus software into watches and cell phones. If you see Hong Kongers waiving their watches to go through the subway gate, don't do it with your watch.

For Octopus card, see this: http://www.hong-kong-travel.org/Octopus.asp


----------

